# Female Molly Agressiveness



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

In the 10 Gal tank i have 3 female mollies and 3 female guppies.

My concern is the 3 mollies seem very aggressive, I did just breed them so I know they are all carrying fry, could that be the reason? They are close to birthing? There are no males in the tank so I cant see that being a reason.

Temp- 79.8
ammonia- 0ppm
nitrite- 0ppm
nitrate- <30


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a similar problem with my 3 female guppies. When I isolate the matriarch (thinking the other two will be less stressed), one of the remaining two gets aggressive - someone's always bossy! So I looked it up online I found out that in the absence of a male, sometimes one of the females will take the place of a male and become more aggressive. If they are in a small tank then it can be worse than in a bigger tank. So maybe that is the problem? Maybe someone else knows if it's something else cause I'm pretty new here! 

Niki


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

The only reason the fish are in the 10 gal is because thats my birthing tank... Plenty of places for fry to hide until I have the time to catch them and move the fry to the fry tank.

I guess I could see it happening that way, cause it is the larger of the females that bullies the others and then the 2 littler ones gang up on her... Who knows, maybe they are just playing!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Funny to read this. My Mollies, two types, male and female, all seem so docile. All 5 of the females have given birth once. The only time I've seen anything close to what I'd call aggressive was when one of the females was perching on the bottom getting ready to give birth. If a fish came around she would chase them off. She never managed to make contact with any of them that I saw.

Are they all getting ready to give birth? Takes close to a month from the time they mate until they have their fry.


----------

